# Suche schnelles notebook bis 14"



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche nen schnelles notebook 13-14 Zoll... Bis ca 1300€ ich hätte da an nen MacBook pro gedacht, aber was meint ihr??? Ich will das Notebook mal mit in die Schule nehmen und damit auch mal spielen... Sollte nicht allzu schwer sein und der Akku sollte sehr gut sein... 
Achso, wäre gut, wenn das billiger geht...1300 ist max

Danke,
Foin


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

Was willst Du denn spielen, und mit welchen Details? Von Acer gibt es die timeline-Serie, unter 1000€, mit einer AMD 5650. Das reicht für aktuelle games auf mittel noch aus. Dafür ist die Verarbeitung nicht so gut wie bei nem macbook, aber die ist natürlich trotzdem nicht "mies", die ist halt guter Durchschnitt.

Im macbook wäre nur eine nvidia 9400m drin, die ist deutlich schwächer - das schon ältere CoD4 geht da in mittel mit 30FPS. Zum Vergleich: mit ner 5650 wären es 75FPS. Bei CoD MW2 in mittel wären es noch ca. 45-50FPS, also deutlich besser für Spiele geeignet.


----------



## rabe08 (13. Oktober 2010)

Für ein MacBook pro würde ich hier schauen Generalüberholter Mac - Apple Store (Deutschland) , woanders wirst Du nicht in Deinem Budget bleiben können...

Ansonsten ist das hier auch schön: Informationen zum Alienware M11x Spiele-Notebook | Dell Deutschland. Wird bei Deinem Budget noch nicht mal die kleinste Ausführung.


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich will nen 1: Zoll Mac boook pro, da geht für 1300€ einiges... 11" ist mir zu klein... Das MacBook hat ne NVIDIA 320 m drin, keine 9400m ... Ich will nicht viel oder auf hohen auflösungen zocken, habe ja nen guten pc... 
Die von Acer werde ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen, scheinen sehr gut zu sein...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

foin schrieb:


> Das MacBook hat ne NVIDIA 320 m drin, keine 9400m ...


 Hast Du da nen Link zu nem Shop, hab keine gefunden


----------



## Heckmeck (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei NBB z.B.


----------



## foin (14. Oktober 2010)

Schau doch einfach auf der Apple Website...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

O.k, die 320m ist aber trotzdem nicht grad schnell. Die schnellere 330m ist schon langsamer als die 5650.


----------



## Superwip (15. Oktober 2010)

Leider gibt es in dieser -meiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich sehr interressanten- Größenklasse kein einziges aktuelles dezitiertes Gamingnotebook; es gibt einige Businessmodelle mit teils recht hoher Systemleistung aber vernachlässigter Grafikleistung und einige Multimedianotebooks mit halbwegs solider allgemeiner Systemleistung und bestenfalls einer Grafik aus der unteren Mittelklasse

Ein Mac Book würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, da es für die Anwendung überteuert ist und es im Windowsbetrieb angeblich z.T. Treiberprobleme geben soll

Das von Herbboy vorgeschlagene Modell sieht aber nicht schlecht aus und ist von der allgemeinen Spieleleistung her wohl eines der leistungsfähigsten der Größenklasse- leider, es gibt keinen triftigen Grund dafür, nicht noch wesentlich potentere GraKas in derartige Geräte zu verbauen...


----------



## STSLeon (15. Oktober 2010)

Im Rahmen meines Maustests habe ich gestern wieder versucht auf dem MacBook CSS zu spielen und es ist in einer Ruckelorgie geendet. Da ist es egal, welche Karte 320M oder 9400, der Treibersupport ist einfach mist. Wenn dir du spielen willst, dann bleibt dir nur das Notebook von Herbboy


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2010)

da schaut das doch ganz gut aus Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-5464G75Mnks (LX.PSE02.339) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
um 1300 wäre auch das drinn Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-644G16Mnks, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.PSE02.348) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber ist doch ein ordentlicher aufpreis für eine kleine SSD (120GB statt 750GB) und den i7 brauchst auch net unbedingt.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2010)

Schau dir das mal an:
HP Envy 14-1000 Notebook-PC-Serie Übersicht - HP Privatanwender HP Produkte


----------



## foin (15. Oktober 2010)

Also, Timeline überzeugt mich, aber wenn, dann das Notebook ohne SSD und mit i5. Das andere ist schon sehr teuer... Hp scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, Ost aber auch sehr teuer und mit 14,5 Zoll auch nicht grade klein ... Leider haben die Timeline notebooks keinen DVD player, da müste ich nen externen besorgen, die gibt es aber auch schon für 50€...
Aber ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen, bin so nen bissel auch applefan


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2010)

Mein externes DvD-Laufwerk hat 30€ gekostet und reicht vollkommen.

ProdukteDetails2


----------



## foin (26. Oktober 2010)

ich bin immernoch irgendwie aufs macbook fixiert, ich find es irgendwie geil... 
mal sehen, ob es eins wird, oder doch nen acer...


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

falls 13" machbook würde ich an deiner stelle das kleine nehmen und ne ssd kaufen und selber reinbauen bringt mehr als das größere macbook zu nehmen und du verlierst auch keine garantie und unter OSX hält der akku sehr lang, jedoch spiel ich nicht am lappy


----------



## foin (27. Oktober 2010)

tu mir nen gefallen und mach mal CSS oder L4D2 drauf...

ich will eig auch nicht zocken...
ja, wenn dann nehm ich erstmal das kleine und bau mir später ne SSD rein, wenn die 250gb SSD´s billiger werden...


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

hab kein CSS oder L4D2 ^^naja ich hab ne 160GB Postville drin die langt eig.


----------



## foin (27. Oktober 2010)

es geht....

haste irgendein spiel, das man auf mac spieln kann?=


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

WoW hab ich damals noch drauf gespielt ^^


----------



## zøtac (27. Oktober 2010)

Also in Steam gibts Spiele für Mac, kannst dich da ja mal umschaun


----------



## Seven (27. Oktober 2010)

Sollen aber angeblich nicht annähernd so gut laufen wie auf einem Windows PC aufgrund der Treiber usw.


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

vllt hab ich später ma zeit mich um nen spiel zu kümmern aber hab zz im Studium weng stress muss ne LKW ladeboardwand konstruieren ^^ mach ich zz auch mit mac und net mit desktop


----------



## foin (27. Oktober 2010)

mhm... und wow lief gut?

weiß wer von euch, ob man den shared speicher von der Grafikkarte auch größer machen kann, also nicht nur 256mb... weil auf der apple webside steht mind 256mb....


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

jo konnte mich nicht beschweren spiels aber schon halbes jahr nimmer


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

mhm... ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, entweder ein schnelles 13" MacBook Pro in der Grundausstattung für 1100, das super verarbeitet ist, mit einem echt guten OS oder ein Acer Timeline, das noch schneller ist, aber nicht so gut verarbeitet und nen OS, das eine höhere kompatibilität hat und dazu nur 800€ kostet, und schlechtere Akku schlechtere und Verarbeitung hat


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (1. November 2010)

also ich würd jetzt nicht das macbook pro als verarbeitungsmeisterstück darstellen....
die teile dellen viel schneller ein als man denkt, außerdem sind die kante oft scharf. das hab ich schon in anderen foren gelesen, dass sich macbook user darüber beschwert haben.


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

jo, das die teilweise scharf sein sollen habe ich gehört... von eindellen noch nichts...


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (1. November 2010)

foin schrieb:


> jo, das die teilweise scharf sein sollen habe ich gehört... von eindellen noch nichts...



also ich hab schon bei mehreren die mit macbook pro unterwegs sind, dass der deckel viele kratzer und dellen hat. es passiert ganz schnell, dass du mit dem book iwo gegenknallst.
bei nem softgrip wie bei den thinkpad t, w und x20* knallst du iwo gegen, wischst da bischen druaf rum, kratzer weg.
beim macbook (egal ob pro oder weiß, beim weißen sogar noch schlimmer) knallst du iwo gegen und hast beim weißen kratzer drin oder gar angeknackst. beim alu ist es widerstandsfähiger, kommt nur ne beule rein ^^
also ich hab die erfarhung gemcht, dass die zwr nice aussehen, aber nicht die top verarbeitung habe


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

glaub mir, ich würde da nirgendwo gegen knallen 
aber was gibt es denn noch für andere möglichkeiten gegen das MBP außer das Acer timeline... sollte keine Intel Onbord haben... ! also nicht als einzelnde, sondern schon ne NV oder AMD...


----------



## Leo. (1. November 2010)

Also ich hab seit knapp 4 Wochen ein Macbook Pro 13".

Hergeben würde ich es nicht mehr, einfach perfekt das Teil  

Und für Starcraft 2 reicht es auch noch. ~40 fps bei mittlerer Einstellung.

Portal & Css sind sowieso ruckelfrei, allerdings ist bei Css die Maus etwas schwammig, zumindest unter OS X.
 Unter Win7, Bootcamp ftw, läuft es wie am PC.


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

was kannst du denn dazu sagen, ist es schaftkantig und kommen dellen schnell rein?= 
jetzt mal objektiv betrachtet, ob du eins hast oder nicht ist egal...

aber das die spiele laufen ist schon sehr gut... !
hast du den C2D 2,4 oder 2,66?


----------



## Leo. (1. November 2010)

Also geschnitten hab ich mich noch nicht daran..

Und das Macbook ist für mich nicht scharfkantig, sondern einfach präzise gearbeitet  Bin aber trotzdem ein bisschen mit Schmirgelpapier über die Kanten gefahren 

hab den 2,4ghz genommen, wegen der geringen TDP 

//edit: Hab es jeden Tag in den Vorlesungen dabei, ohne Schutzhülle !

Bis jetzt keine Delle, kein Kratzer in dem Teil. Und das Alu fühlt sich einfach geil an :3


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

das is gut, also bei mir würde aber ne schutzhülle drumkommen, man weiß ja nie...  

also es ist schonmal gut, das du sagst, das die spiele laufen...


----------

